# bait rig for big drum



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The above rig is being used in NC for fishing w/ bait for big drum.
According to the studies, this rig has significantly decrease mortality numbers after release.The studies have indicated that in a badly hook fish one should just cut the line and release.It appears that the drum can pretty much expel the hooks overtime.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s a circle hook, people have been using them for decades now because they usually hook the fish right in the corner of the mouth as they were designed to do. I use them on **** pops and live bait for tarpon and other species (more when I bait fished a lot years ago).


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

It’s called a Lupton rig. Yes it’s a circle, but the effectiveness also has to do with the fixed weight and short leader. I believe during certain times of the year NC requires some variation of this rigging 




Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s a circle hook, people have been using them for decades now because they usually hook the fish right in the corner of the mouth as they were designed to do. I use them on **** pops and live bait for tarpon and other species (more when I bait fished a lot years ago).


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not sure any of them would bite that around here. I usually run a 2-3' leader at a minimum.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I use a knocker rig all the time on the flats for Red Drum. No beads or swivels, just an FG or Double Uni knot with a 2' leader and a 1-2 oz lead and a snelled sport circle hook. I know it is typically a bottom/reef fishing rig, but a large cut pinfish or ladyfish chunk is very effective on a knocker rig. I've caught a few snook the same way while targeting reds. I usually wait until I see one or two cruising the flat before I stake out and deploy a deadstick while I cast a topwater or swimbait at the other end of the boat.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I long ago learned (the hard way...) not to drop back or allow any fish to pick up and take a bit of line before the hook up when fishing cut (or live) bait on the bottom... Not un-common for us to have a rod or two on the bottom while we're working a spot with lures and in every case the reel is in gear with standard fighting drag - and the rod is in a sturdy rodholder, period - no dropback or extra slack line ever.

I found that our actual hookups increased - and a rig on the bottom, even with a J-hook catches fish in the jaw almost every time exactly like a circle hook.... We don't even touch the rod until it bends over and the drag is screaming... Works like a charm. One other small point - we only fish bottom baits when there's a noticeable current so that the scent is getting dispersed downstream, and only fresh caught cutbaits, period, when we're not using live bait...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Lupton rig definitely works. I've caught bulls up to 50 pounds while fishing with Capt. George Beckwith in Pamlico Sound. The short leader and egg sinker prevents the fish from swallowing the bait deep. The same rig would be very effective for other traditional bull red fisheries like Pensacola, St. Andrews Passes and Bob Sikes Cut during the fall feeding frenzy.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Lupton Rig & circle hooks are mandatory in NC water when fishing bait cut, live or otherwise.

Would have caught more if we didn't lose all our hooks to Sharks.
Never lost a Bull Red that trip......ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Apples & oranges comparing Redfish to Bull Drum.
Same species, but way different technique in continuing the survival of the big breeders......
You can catch Bull Drum on a knocker rig & we did land a lost Sea Lynch covered 47" while catching slot Redfish with Shrimp on a 'knocker rig" dock fishing. Have even caught a 42" on Trout gear.
*Not recommended........ ICM*


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

All the guides around here use some variation of this to bottom fish cut bait. It's very effective and all you have to tell the client to do is leave the damn thing alone or start reeling. Eliminates gut hooking almost entirely in my experience.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive hooked 2 bull drum while trolling Clark spoons for Spanish in Neuse River. 00 silver


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

State fish rob said:


> Ive hooked 2 bull drum while trolling Clark spoons for Spanish in Neuse River. 00 silver


That had to be fun. After the shock wore off.....ICM


----------

